# PH Wert und Siemens Logo



## Sepperl (1 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin über die Recherche im Inet auf dieses Forum gestossen und hab mich mal angemeldet da ich denke hier wird mir bei meinem Problem, sofern realisierbar, geholfen.
Also folgendes. Ich plane mein Aquarium bissl zu automatisieren, da es manchmal passiert dass ich paar Tage nicht zu hause bin. Also lIcht ein und aus, Luftpumpe an/aus, alles kein Problem mit ner Logo, problematischer wird es aber meine CO2 Anlage zu steuern. Ich möchte z.B. dass sich bei PH 7,3 das Magnetventil öffnet und CO2 ins Wasser eingewaschen wird. Sinkt der PH Wert auf 7,1 soll sich das Ventil wieder schliessen und so weiter. Jedenfalls soll sich der Wert zwischen 7,3 und 7,1 halten. So wird auch vermieden, dass zuviel CO2 ins Wasser gewaschen wird und der Sauerstoff für die Fische knapp wird.
Ich habe mir nach PH Elektroden im Inet umgesehen und bin auf diverse Anbieter gestossen, preislich alles OK.
Nur bezweifle ich ob die Ausgangssignale mit der LOGO kompatibel sind.
Ausgegeben werden, ich zitiere:


> [FONT=&quot]Die Ausgangsignale unseren Elektrden liegen  im Bereich + *[FONT=&quot]280[/FONT]* mV ( bei pH ~ 2.00) bis - *[FONT=&quot]180[/FONT]*mV ( bei pH~ 10.00)[/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]Der Nullpunkt liegt in der Nähe des Wertes 7.00[/FONT]


Kann die Logo damit was anfangen oder muss ich meine Idee verwerfen.

Danke für Anregungen

Sepperl


----------



## MSB (1 Juni 2009)

Also im Regelfall gehört zu jeder PH-Elektrode auch noch ein entsprechender Messumformer,
idealerweise handelt der den Kalibriervorgang und gibt ein Norm-Signal z.B. 0-10V bzw. 4-20mA aus (z.B. 2-12pH oder frei einstellbar),
beide Signale funktionieren mit der Logo.

Das Kalibrieren ansich würde ich bei deiner Anwendung als ziemlich essentiell bezeichnen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## xhasx (1 Juni 2009)

Es gibt auch fertige Regler! Die sind nicht mal teuer... Schau mal bei JUMO


----------



## Sepperl (1 Juni 2009)

Danke für die Antwort.
Das heißt also, sieht nicht gut aus für mein Vorhaben??

Gruß
Sepperl


----------



## Sepperl (1 Juni 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> Es gibt auch fertige Regler! Die sind nicht mal teuer... Schau mal bei JUMO



Jo, aber ich will alles in Einem haben, also sofern möglich alles über die Logo laufen haben..


----------



## xhasx (1 Juni 2009)

Ich verstehe dich schon. Aber!!!!
Bei unseren Anlagen ist das mit dem pH Wert so ne Sache.
Ich brauche ein redundantens System. Sprich zwei Sonden!!! Auf die eine wird geregelt und die andere dient der Überwachung. Und das zweite was mich stört ist das Ventil! Was ist wenn das "hängt"??? Alle Fischlein tot - da zuviel Säure... Bei sowas brauchst du einen getakteten Ausgang damit nichts schief gehen kann. Und dann noch die Kalibrierung der Sonde... Schon viel für ein Logo mit ner Merkerschrittkette!
Ich hab fertige Kalibrier- und Regelfunktionen für ne S7 - die kannst du gerne haben. Mit ner Logo würd ich das nicht machen - deshalb der Vorschlag mit dem Jumo-Regler.
Gruß, Christian


----------



## Sepperl (2 Juni 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich schon. Aber!!!!
> Bei unseren Anlagen ist das mit dem pH Wert so ne Sache.
> Ich brauche ein redundantens System. Sprich zwei Sonden!!! Auf die eine wird geregelt und die andere dient der Überwachung. Und das zweite was mich stört ist das Ventil! Was ist wenn das "hängt"??? Alle Fischlein tot - da zuviel Säure... Bei sowas brauchst du einen getakteten Ausgang damit nichts schief gehen kann. Und dann noch die Kalibrierung der Sonde... Schon viel für ein Logo mit ner Merkerschrittkette!
> Ich hab fertige Kalibrier- und Regelfunktionen für ne S7 - die kannst du gerne haben. Mit ner Logo würd ich das nicht machen - deshalb der Vorschlag mit dem Jumo-Regler.
> Gruß, Christian



Ich kann auch eine S7 einsetzen, auch kein Problem. Nur bin ich mit der programmierung sessen nicht so betraut. Wie hast du das mit den PH Elektroden an die SPS gelöst. GIbt es erschwingliche Messumformer oder hast selber was zusammengebaut.
Ich will ja keine Profianlage, weil das Aquarium soll ja nicht ein Jahr alleine laufen, deshalb bin ich der Meinung es langt eine Sonde.


----------



## xhasx (2 Juni 2009)

Dir sollte halt bewusst sein dass die Sonden auch verschleissen!

Hab mir eine Graph-Schrittkette gemacht die mir auch die Visu steuert... Du solltest ja ne Meldung haben wann du welchen Puffer nimmst und wie lange der Abgleich noch dauert...

Für die Regelung hab ich den SFB41 genommen und hab einen "Taktgeber" für die Säuredosierpumpe dahintergeschaltet.

Die Messumformer sind von Jumo und werden direkt auf die Messzelle gesteckt. Sie liefern 4..20mA. Vorsicht verwendest du zwei Wandler brauchst du noch Speisetrenner von Phönix!

Jumo: Typ 202701/10-86-83-03 (Baugleich mit Prominent)

Aber wenn du mit der Programmierung auch nicht soviel am Hut hast - Fertiger Regler!!!

Und die Sache mit dem Ventil stösst mir auch noch auf!!!


----------



## Sepperl (2 Juni 2009)

Also die PH Elektrode werde ich bei http://www.ph-elektroden.eu/ beziehen.
Programmiertechnisch sollte kein problem sein, da kriege ich jedenfalls unterstützung in der Firma von einem Programmierer.
Ein fertiger Regler arbeitet auch nur mit einer Elektrode...
Was ist an dem Ventil zur CO2 Versorgung verkehrt drann??

Vielleicht hättest ein zwei Fotos deiner Anlage, würd mich interessieren.

Danke dir!!


----------



## xhasx (2 Juni 2009)

Wenn dein Ventil versagt dann haben die Fischlein ne Säurevergiftung... Dann kannst du sie nicht mal mehr essen...

Bei mir gibt's nicht viel zu sehen. Zwei Sonden in ner Messstrecke, Durchflussüberwachung und eine Säuredosierpumpe. Den Rest macht die S7


----------



## Sepperl (2 Juni 2009)

Es geht hier um ein Aquarium,also die Fische sollen nicht auf dem Teller landen. Also nichts hochtechnologisches... Also wird über das Ventil die CO2 Zufuhr ab und an geschaltet und somit der PH Wert im Lot gehalten und gleichzeitig die Pflanzen gedüngt. Es gibt schon so fertigel Regler die ebenfalls über ein Sonde das Ventil regeln, und ich hab mir eben gedacht das sollte doch auch über ne LOGO funzen...


----------



## xhasx (2 Juni 2009)

Von mir aus!!!

Dann musst du ja nur noch den P und I Regler in der Logo realisieren - viel Spaß dabei! Oder gibt es bei der Logo schon fertige Regler? Ist schon ne Weile her als ich das letzte Logo-Projekt hatte...

Ich tendiere immer noch zu nem fertigen Low-Kost Regeler! Der hat auch schon den Messwandler intern... Sollwert kannst du ja analog per Logo vorgeben... Dann hast du ja wieder die Hoheit in der Logo...


----------



## Sepperl (2 Juni 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> Von mir aus!!!
> Ich tendiere immer noch zu nem fertigen Low-Kost Regeler!



Zum Beispiel?? Ich hab keine Ahnung was es da alles so gibt...


----------



## xhasx (2 Juni 2009)

Hey, die Logo hat sogar nen Regler - ich bin entzückt...

Jetzt noch ne Merkerschrittkette zum Kalibrieren... perfekto...

Nur der Messwandler für die Sonde hat nen stolzen Preis... Liste 248.- Euronen...


----------



## xhasx (2 Juni 2009)

Und wie wäre es damit!!!
Mit Sicherheitsfunktion (Laufzeitüberwachung) Und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung!!!!
http://www.eurotronik.de/pH_regler.htm


----------



## Sepperl (2 Juni 2009)

xhasx schrieb:


> Und wie wäre es damit!!!
> Mit Sicherheitsfunktion (Laufzeitüberwachung) Und der Preis ist auch in Ordnung!!!!
> http://www.eurotronik.de/pH_regler.htm



Also das ist ein eigenständiges Produkt so wie ich das verstehe?

Fällt schon flach da nur Freiberufler/gewerbliche >Kunden beliefert werdn..


----------



## xhasx (2 Juni 2009)

Richtig.
Und du kannst davon ausgehen dass die Software funktioniert und ein "Fischsterben" wärend der Inbetriebnahme ausgeschlossen ist 
Ich muss mich jetzt aber wirklich von dem Thema verabschieden...


----------



## Eagel1 (3 Juni 2009)

Hey 
schau mal hier als beispiel
http://www.zooplus.de/shop/aquaristik/aquarium_zubehoer/co3/jbl/116162 Es ist eingentlich eine bessere lösung als mit einer logo. Weil du hast einen erheblichen aufwand die logo zu programmieren und dann brauchst eh noch einen messwandler für die ph elektroden

Gruß eagel


----------



## DasF (4 Juni 2009)

Guten Abend,

als eigentlich nur Mitleser in diesem Forum muss ich mich als Aquarianer an dieser Stelle doch einmal zu Wort melden...

Im Interesse der Tiere würde ich die Finger davon lassen, das mit einer Logo oder S7 zu automatisieren.

Von der Firma dennerle bspw. gibt es komplette Systeme, die genau das abdecken, was Du möchtest, nämlich den ph-Wert mit Hilfe einer Elektrode überwachen und dementsprechend ein Magnetventil öffnen oder schließen (simples 2/2-Wege-Ventil) und CO² einleiten oder eben nicht. Schau mal in dem bekannten Auktionshaus nach "Dennerle ph-control".

Viele Grüße, Florian


----------



## bitotec (4 Juni 2009)

HI,

Endlich einer der das gleiche vorhatte wie ich, wollte auch so anfangen ist aber leider VIEL zu teuer.  :sad:  

Hier was günstigeres
http://cgi.ebay.de/PH-Controller-CO...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Bin grade dabei mir auch eine 300er Steuerung mit Temperaturüberwachung für meine 30 Zuchtbecken zu realisieren - Mir fehlen noch ein paar Komponenten dann kanns losgehen.

Also bleib dabei

MfG

Thomas


----------

